# Kimbo vs. K. Shamrock in October



## AceHBK

This October in CBS, Kimbo Slice will take on Ken Shamrock.
Shamrock has lost his last 5 fights with the most recent being a KO loss.

Shamrock needs to give it up and fast.
Elite is smart by making this fight.  People know of Shamrock and think he is still great and the old Shamrock but those of us who watch MMA all the time know that is far from the case.  They are trying to get Kimbo some credability but instead of putting him in against some quality opponents they put him in against washed up fighters.

http://sports.ign.com/articles/902/902571p1.html


----------



## The Anarchist

Ken's "status" was secured, but he lets his pride get the best of him. I think he has more than people realize even still, it's the pride, the prejudice, and everything else that will lead to a nasty downfall.

I think he shouldn't have taken this because if he does lose, then what will people think of him?

This is not good, not good at all.


----------



## Skpotamus

Ken's biggest problem with his coemback is that he's tried to stand and strike with everyone.  His striking is pretty bad, especially compared to his grappling and submission skills.  

If he takes kimbo down, he'll submit him, if he tries to stand and trade, he'll probably get KO'ed.


----------



## terryl965

This one is just plain stupid


----------



## Rich Parsons

The Anarchist said:


> Ken's "status" was secured, but he lets his pride get the best of him. I think he has more than people realize even still, it's the pride, the prejudice, and everything else that will lead to a nasty downfall.
> 
> I think he shouldn't have taken this because if he does lose, then what will people think of him?
> 
> This is not good, not good at all.




Not to derail the thread but what prejudice do you speak of?


----------



## Steve

This is just pathetic.  Kimbo is a can, and Ken Shamrock is getting sad.  It's like Joe Montana playing for the Chiefs, Kenny Stabler playing for the Saints or Favre playing for the Jets.  Sometimes, once great athletes just can't let the sport go.


----------



## The Anarchist

Rich Parsons said:


> Not to derail the thread but what prejudice do you speak of?


 
Attitude that offends his ego. The kind that tito has.

Kimbo seems pretty nice, but mouthing off seems wise tactically, especially with Ken Shamrock. He gets tunnel vision!


----------



## Twin Fist

I feel bad for Shamrock, since this will most likely go very very badly for him.


----------



## celtic_crippler

Twin Fist said:


> I feel bad for Shamrock, since this will most likely go very very badly for him.


 
Ditto. 

Kimbo is their cash cow at the moment and they can't afford to have him owned on national TV, that's why they won't put him up against any "current" fighters worth a damn.


----------



## punisher73

Like CC said, Kimbo is their cash cow, they are riding it for all it's worth.  They brought in Josh Thompson last time, who was KNOWN to have a questionable chin and even then Kimbo couldn't finish him off convincingly and many people thought the fight was fixed.  They should have realized after watching the underground fight footage of Kimbo (Kimbo vs. Gannon)that he doesn't have the skill to beat an opponent who knows groundwork.

How much weight will Ken have to gain to get in the same weight class?  The last few fights it always seemed like Ken alot smaller than he was and didn't cut weight properly so he even seemed smaller than his opponents.  Kimbo is alot bigger than Ken in weight class.

If they want to bring in Ken Shamrock, I think they should either have Ken vs. Frank (fight has been discussed already) or Shamrock vs. Royce Gracie in a rematch.  Either of those would get more of a draw than Kimbo.


----------



## Andrew Green

punisher73 said:


> How much weight will Ken have to gain to get in the same weight class?  The last few fights it always seemed like Ken alot smaller than he was and didn't cut weight properly so he even seemed smaller than his opponents.  Kimbo is alot bigger than Ken in weight class.



I don't think he has to gain anything to make Heavy, he just doesn't have to cut like he did to make 205.

But  you are right, there will definitely be a size difference there.



> If they want to bring in Ken Shamrock, I think they should either have Ken vs. Frank (fight has been discussed already) or Shamrock vs. Royce Gracie in a rematch.  Either of those would get more of a draw than Kimbo.



Unfortunately I think you are wrong.  Kimbo seems to be a bigger draw then them now.

I really hope Ken whops him good, I really do.  But Ken seems to be more of a fall guy lately, who has had some questionable stoppages against him, but hasn't seemed quite up to snuff since he retired the first time.

So my vote, Kimbo KO's him, or wins by broken ear or some other nonsense.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Well I for one have no interest in seeing this fight.  Clearly Kimbo will win and Shamrock will lose.  Not because of skill but because of age and an inability to let go.


----------



## sgtmac_46

WTF happened to Kimbo vs. Brett ROGERS?!  Rogers deserves that fight, and it's starting to sound like a 'DUCK' thing by continuing the 'Kimbo versus tired old has-beens' routine!

Who the hell is RUNNING Elite XC......DON KING?!

'QUACK QUACK QUACK QUACK QUAAAAAAACKKKKK!!!!'

KIMBO SLICE.....the MOST PROTECTED FIGHTER in MMA!!!!!


----------



## Brian S

AceHBK said:


> This October in CBS, Kimbo Slice will take on Ken Shamrock.
> Shamrock has lost his last 5 fights with the most recent being a KO loss.
> 
> Shamrock needs to give it up and fast.
> Elite is smart by making this fight. People know of Shamrock and think he is still great and the old Shamrock but those of us who watch MMA all the time know that is far from the case. They are trying to get Kimbo some credability but instead of putting him in against some quality opponents they put him in against washed up fighters.
> 
> http://sports.ign.com/articles/902/902571p1.html


 
 As much as i don't care for ken, i hope he submits kimbo the can.

 Dude, quit fighting old ufc guys and fight a contender already! Brock did!


----------



## sgtmac_46

Brian S said:


> As much as i don't care for ken, i hope he submits kimbo the can.
> 
> Dude, quit fighting old ufc guys and fight a contender already! Brock did!


 I thought Kimbo Vs. Rogers was a done deal!  Rogers has done MORE in XC recently that Kimbo has......if ANYTHING it's Kimbo needing to get past ROGERS......how that clown can be Elite XC's star heavyweight is BEYOND me.....ROGERS is the one with the record to stand on!

ROGERS is the top heavyweight in Elite XC........if Kimbo wasn't a chump he should be BEGGING for a shot at Rogers, not DUCKING IT!


----------



## Brian S

It's just marketing guys, don't take it personally.

 EXC can't have their boy beaten just yet!!


----------



## Andy Moynihan

*sad shake of head*

When you take the money and run, you're not supposed to come back!

As much as I'm more than happy to prop Ken for his role in the forming of modern MMA, he's no Randy Couture.


----------



## AceHBK

Brian S said:


> It's just marketing guys, don't take it personally.
> 
> EXC can't have their boy beaten just yet!!


 
I so agree.  Elite has a big name for the casual MMA fan so they can't have him lose now.  All the good fighters are in Affliction and UFC.  Elite is working on fumes so they have to keep what they have.  

Ashame the promotion without the big name fighters is on National TV.  The 2 other promotions which can really produce great fight cards are on PPV.

A great fight night on free tv would be the best for MMA.
In my dreams I turn on NBC and see a UFC/Affliction card

BJ Penn vs. GSP
Fedor vs. Randy Couture
Anderson Silva vs. Chuck Liddell
etc.
etc.


----------



## bowser666

Liek was said earlier,  this is now officially a big business so they are gonig to go with what gets the ratings. When Kimbo starts losing fights and gets beat down by some real fighters , he will dissappear from the cards pretty quick. Like any other sport , once private investors get involved, its all downhill.  It is just ot make $$$$ now. Fights are stacked, hell don't be suprised if in a few years , or sooner, some disgruntled ex-fighter starts spouting off, fights are fixed crap. It all just leaves a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Rich Parsons

The Anarchist said:


> Attitude that offends his ego. The kind that tito has.
> 
> Kimbo seems pretty nice, but mouthing off seems wise tactically, especially with Ken Shamrock. He gets tunnel vision!




I am confused. How is it prejudice when it is an issue of his own ego?


----------



## Blindside

bowser666 said:


> Like any other sport , once private investors get involved, its all downhill. It is just ot make $$$$ now.


 
Private investment is the only thing that has ever driven MMA in the US.  It always has been about the money.  Even in the first UFCs it was less about finding which style was the best than it was an advertising campaign for BJJ.  

Lamont


----------



## Twin Fist

Blindside said:


> Even in the first UFCs it was less about finding which style was the best than it was an advertising campaign for BJJ.
> 
> Lamont



QFT

quoted for truth


----------



## thetruth

Brock Lesner is a potential champion, Kimbo is a thug.  I wouldn't pay to see him(kimbo) fight anyone.  I'd say Brock asked to be thrown in the deep end so his learning curve could be as steep as possible; this way when he fights for the title he won't get smashed.  Kimbo vs Ken is just garbage and is the sort of fight that just makes a mockery out of mma.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## bowser666

Blindside said:


> Private investment is the only thing that has ever driven MMA in the US.  It always has been about the money.  Even in the first UFCs it was less about finding which style was the best than it was an advertising campaign for BJJ.
> 
> Lamont



That is what I meant,   before UFC came around MMA was actually interesting. Now it is slowly becoming more and more like WWF style wrestling.


----------



## The Anarchist

Rich Parsons said:


> I am confused. How is it prejudice when it is an issue of his own ego?


 
Nevermind.


----------



## Blindside

bowser666 said:


> That is what I meant, before UFC came around MMA was actually interesting. Now it is slowly becoming more and more like WWF style wrestling.


 
So pre-1993 you were watching bootleg copies of Brazilian Vale Tudo fights and Japanese Shootfighting?  What MMA were you watching prior to the UFC that was "actually interesting."

Lamont


----------



## sgtmac_46

Blindside said:


> So pre-1993 you were watching bootleg copies of Brazilian Vale Tudo fights and Japanese Shootfighting?  What MMA were you watching prior to the UFC that was "actually interesting."
> 
> Lamont


 Yeah, that's what i'm wondering!


----------



## Nolerama

I really want to see Kimbo lose. Especially after being given tomato can opponents his entire time in pro MMA.

What's the deal with MMA hatred in the previous posts?

DEAL WITH IT and stop promoting a double standard by insulting one style and complaining when someone knocks your style.

Or are you closet MMA fans? You can come out... Really, you can. Heck, bring your style into an MMA gym and see where it goes from there.


----------



## bowser666

I am going to to stop posting stuff about MMA  , it seems you all have chips on yoru shoulders and are always on the defensive. People are allowed opinions but as soon as anyone gives one about MMA  you all start crying.  I won't waste my time in anymore posts about MMA.

P.S>  I was simply stating that MMA is just a quick money maker and loads of people are jumping on the bandwagon. It will fizzle out and be gone in 5-10 years so I am not worried about it.


----------



## Blindside

bowser666 said:


> I am going to to stop posting stuff about MMA  , it seems you all have chips on yoru shoulders and are always on the defensive. People are allowed opinions but as soon as anyone gives one about MMA  you all start crying.  I won't waste my time in anymore posts about MMA.



You need to better form your arguments for or against whatever it is we are talking about.  If your statements have huge glaring errors in them, expect someone to take you up on it.  This is a discussion forum, this is what we do.  Take it as a lesson learned rather than an attack, punching a sparring partner in the head because they have a hole in their guard is not a bad thing, and it is a benefit to the punchee.  

Lamont


----------



## Skpotamus

bowser666 said:


> I am going to to stop posting stuff about MMA , it seems you all have chips on yoru shoulders and are always on the defensive. People are allowed opinions but as soon as anyone gives one about MMA you all start crying. I won't waste my time in anymore posts about MMA.
> 
> P.S> I was simply stating that MMA is just a quick money maker and loads of people are jumping on the bandwagon. It will fizzle out and be gone in 5-10 years so I am not worried about it.


 
I'm still curious what MMA you were watching pre UFC.  I honestly want to know, I'm not flaming or baiting you, but asking an honest question.  

The early UFC's were a marketing gimmick for BJJ, but a marketing gimmick that showed a glaring weakness in most martial arts systems (groundfighting).  Before the UFC"s were around, most people disregarded groundfighting and grappling altogether by saying they'd just KO the grappler before they hit the ground.  Then people find out that it's not that easy, so people started adding in groundfighting or at least learn how to stop a takedown. This wake up in martial arts thinking in the US came from the UFC.  Before it, tournaments that allowed grappling and striking were rare and obscure and the level of athletes involved was not high.  

Today the sport is going more mainstream and getting more attention in the US.  The result is higher pay, better fighters, and better fights (for the most part).  It's still an entertainment industry though, so some matchmakers and promotors choose to use circus sideshow events to get more attention.  The problme is, they want to get a wider audience to watch it, and they do this by capitalizing on big names for the common people.  Kimbo x Shamrock is one of those matches.  

FWIW, before boxing got big money involved in it, they had matches like this as part of prelims and even more absurd things, such as fighting all comers from the audience.  People fighting bears, etc.     


I doubt that MMA will fizzle out (or at least hope not), it's been gaining in popularity and recognition since 1993, and even more so in the last few years.  I think as a sport, that it's here to stay, and will hopefully just keep on growing and getting better.


----------



## Nolerama

bowser666 said:


> I am going to to stop posting stuff about MMA  , it seems you all have chips on yoru shoulders and are always on the defensive. People are allowed opinions but as soon as anyone gives one about MMA  you all start crying.  I won't waste my time in anymore posts about MMA.
> 
> P.S>  I was simply stating that MMA is just a quick money maker and loads of people are jumping on the bandwagon. It will fizzle out and be gone in 5-10 years so I am not worried about it.



I don't have a chip on my shoulder. I do have a problem with people like you that play the passive-aggressive game when it comes to talking about the MAs.

You're not taking the high road, pal. You're showing a lack of knowledge. No passive-aggressiveness here on my part. Just plain forthcoming observation.

Here's my offensive:

I think you should start thinking outside the box. You should get rid of the chip on YOUR shoulder and back up your statements with intelligent, thought-provoking facts. You have failed to do so. Horribly. Get out of the MMA boards and quit commenting on something you obviously don't know anything about. You don't see me commenting on WC/CMA stuff, let alone insulting it. So I suggest paying respect where respect is due or all of this could just be an entire flame board.

I hope that your feelings aren't hurt by reading this. I do hope that you take this as constructive criticism.


----------



## Twin Fist

this is getting out of hand gents

EVERYONE is worth repsect wether you agree with them or not.

dont make it personal.


----------



## sgtmac_46

Who is Elite XC going to get to fight Kimbo next?  They going to raid the old fighters retirement home?

They're probably in talks to bring Muhammad Ali out of retirement.


----------



## Brian S

Muhammah Ali,lol!!

 The thing is the people who hate it will spread it like wildfire that they hate it. The people that love it will do the same thing. Then when it comes we will all sit infront of the tv like the zombies we are and watch it.


----------



## Skip Cooper

sgtmac_46 said:


> Who is Elite XC going to get to fight Kimbo next? They going to raid the old fighters retirement home?
> 
> They're probably in talks to bring Muhammad Ali out of retirement.


 
My vote is for Macho Camacho...he's hasn't lost a fight in a long time. However, he hasn't fought in a long time either.


----------



## Skip Cooper

Brian S said:


> Muhammah Ali,lol!!
> 
> The thing is the people who hate it will spread it like wildfire that they hate it. The people that love it will do the same thing. Then when it comes we will all sit infront of the tv like the zombies we are and watch it.


 
An undeniable trainwreck...and I will be watching it for sure.

Per P.T. Barnum, "There's a sucker born every minute."


----------



## TheArtofDave

*Poor Shamrock. I hope he doesn't have any balance issues. If he goes for a kick and slips he is done. Kimbo will win via strikes within the first minute.*

*I agree Shamrock has lost it. What would've been better for Shamrock is to get one of his students from the Lions Den to fight Kimbo. Everybody would win, and he'd still get his name mentioned.*

*I'm hoping that we can see a glimpse of the fighter Ken use to be, and he puts it on Kimbo, and at least wins by decision.*

*Sadly though I think Ken will go down in the first minute of the second. Lets hope he at least reviews tape of Kimbo and finds a way to beat him. As the fight goes on it favors Shamrock, if his conditioning can hold up. *

*Kimbo is in Bas Rutten's school, so he is slowly developing into an MMA fighter, instead of some internet sensation, but if Ken wants a good showing and to keep his name being mentioned, he'll want to either submit, or ko Kimbo. This is the biggest accomplishment he'll be remembered for if he happens to just run over Kimbo.*

*I'm gonna be pulling for Ken so I guess we'll see what happens*


----------



## sgtmac_46

Brian S said:


> Muhammah Ali,lol!!
> 
> The thing is the people who hate it will spread it like wildfire that they hate it. The people that love it will do the same thing. Then when it comes we will all sit infront of the tv like the zombies we are and watch it.


 Sadly......you're probably RIGHT! 

Even though we KNOW it's nothing but cynical marketing....we still get suckered in by it.


----------



## sgtmac_46

TheArtofDave said:


> *Poor Shamrock. I hope he doesn't have any balance issues. If he goes for a kick and slips he is done. Kimbo will win via strikes within the first minute.*
> 
> *I agree Shamrock has lost it. What would've been better for Shamrock is to get one of his students from the Lions Den to fight Kimbo. Everybody would win, and he'd still get his name mentioned.*
> 
> *I'm hoping that we can see a glimpse of the fighter Ken use to be, and he puts it on Kimbo, and at least wins by decision.*
> 
> *Sadly though I think Ken will go down in the first minute of the second. Lets hope he at least reviews tape of Kimbo and finds a way to beat him. As the fight goes on it favors Shamrock, if his conditioning can hold up. *
> 
> *Kimbo is in Bas Rutten's school, so he is slowly developing into an MMA fighter, instead of some internet sensation, but if Ken wants a good showing and to keep his name being mentioned, he'll want to either submit, or ko Kimbo. This is the biggest accomplishment he'll be remembered for if he happens to just run over Kimbo.*
> 
> *I'm gonna be pulling for Ken so I guess we'll see what happens*


 
The sad thing about Kimbo Slice is that physically he's impressive, he has athletic ability and talent.  But he's starting out in a fight game at an age where some veterans are thinking about retiring.  If he had started 10 years ago he might have been a champion instead of a side-show.

34 years old is an OLD rookie MMA fighter.  I feel his pain because i'm the same damn age!  Which may explain why they're throwing him cans who are 10 years older than HE IS!

But at some point very soon Elite is going to have to expose Kimbo to young guys like Brett Rogers....and that's going to be the end of that.

I don't dislike Kimbo because of him personally.....but his hype machine leaves it difficult to really like the package deal.


----------



## tko4u

horrible fight. why would we want to see this? shamrock is a ufc hall of famer isnt he? but he has lost, and badly, his last 5. retire dude! he lost to buzz berry!!! why would you fight a guy like kimbo? I think they are doing this just to finish off a veteran ufc fighter and show that he cant win in exc.


----------



## sgtmac_46

tko4u said:


> horrible fight. why would we want to see this? shamrock is a ufc hall of famer isnt he? but he has lost, and badly, his last 5. retire dude! he lost to buzz berry!!! why would you fight a guy like kimbo? I think they are doing this just to finish off a veteran ufc fighter and show that he cant win in exc.


 Yeah, it's sad that Ken Shamrock's pride can't let him see that this is a sham.  But like in the boxing world, some fighters with a lot of heart don't know when to pull the plug.  Nobody can accuse Ken of not having heart.  One need only look at Muhammad Ali's last couple of fights to see how sad it is when a guy doesn't know when to quit.  All you do is make some chumps payday who 10 or 15 years before couldn't carry your jock-strap.


----------



## jdp29

I can't beleive the hype Kimbo is getting.  I am looking forward to the day he fights someone who is still in the game.  Even Ken Shamrock should be able to put him away by taking it to the ground.  I have a feeling this fight is fixed and by beating a hall of famer, kimbo will get his 1 and only "big" fight.  I love the UFC and MMA, but the "sport" is getting much like the WWF.  But like the above posts mention, it is entertainment and it boils down to $$$.  How does Brock get a shot at Randy??  What a f*$^$#g joke!  Sorry to say it's polularity will be on the decline unless stuf get "real" again.  I heard they are going to start allowing drop kicks from the top of the fence soon.


----------



## TheArtofDave

*I don't think we'll ever see drop kicks from a fence. Gripping the fence usually gets a guy scolded and on the edge of a possible dq because the leverage would take the fairness out of the fight.*

*Yes Kimbo is old and got in the mma thing far too late. I'm not too sure how Exc's heavyweight division is but sooner or later like the other poster mentioned Kimbo will have to step up to somebody that can pose a real threat to him.*

*Also Exc must be desperate for money in order to market Shamrock as Kimbo's next opponent. This is amateur booking at its worst.*


----------



## Andrew Green

sgtmac_46 said:


> Yeah, it's sad that Ken Shamrock's pride can't let him see that this is a sham.  But like in the boxing world, some fighters with a lot of heart don't know when to pull the plug.  Nobody can accuse Ken of not having heart.  One need only look at Muhammad Ali's last couple of fights to see how sad it is when a guy doesn't know when to quit.  All you do is make some chumps payday who 10 or 15 years before couldn't carry your jock-strap.



I think he knows he is going in to lose, he's not won a fight in 4 years, he's 3-7 since his come back in 2000...

I think Ken could still have a career, he's just fighting the wrong people.  Look at Dan Severn: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dan_Severn#MMA_record

He still fights, and still has a winning record, he's just not fighting the top-tier fighters anymore. 

Kimbo is of course far from top tier, despite what some internet junkies might like to believe, but he's got a lot more power then Ken, and Ken was a guy that used to rely on his power.


----------



## sgtmac_46

Andrew Green said:


> I think he knows he is going in to lose, he's not won a fight in 4 years, he's 3-7 since his come back in 2000...
> 
> I think Ken could still have a career, he's just fighting the wrong people. Look at Dan Severn: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dan_Severn#MMA_record
> 
> He still fights, and still has a winning record, he's just not fighting the top-tier fighters anymore.
> 
> Kimbo is of course far from top tier, despite what some internet junkies might like to believe, but he's got a lot more power then Ken, and Ken was a guy that used to rely on his power.


 
Yeah, but the difference is in how Dan Severn and Ken Shamrock look at themselves.  I've talked to Dan Severn and he views himself as a competitor not as a fighter.  In other words it's just a game to him, it's just wrestling with different rules.  He can pick and choose his opponents and still enjoy the competition.

Ken Shamrock, on the other hand, is a fighter....and he has to put it all out there against the absolute best or he feels like he's nothing.  So he picks fights where he's going to get hurt and beaten.

It's an entirely different mindset.  Ken can't let go of the past.


----------



## allenjp

thetruth said:


> Brock Lesner is a potential champion, Kimbo is a thug. I wouldn't pay to see him(kimbo) fight anyone. I'd say Brock asked to be thrown in the deep end so his learning curve could be as steep as possible; this way when he fights for the title he won't get smashed. Kimbo vs Ken is just garbage and is the sort of fight that just makes a mockery out of mma.
> 
> Cheers
> Sam:asian:


 

Let's not get ahead of ourselves...Lesnar lost to Frank Mir with a pretty stupid mistake, then he beat Heath Herring who, although he is a well respected and very deserving fighter with a lot of ring experience, IS gettin' a little long in the tooth, and is clearly closer to the end of his career than to the beginning. If Lesnar beats Couture, and then goes on to fight Big Nog, or Fedor or someone like that, THEN I will say he is champion material.


----------



## MJS

Well, the fight is this weekend!  I'm looking forward to it.  IMO, I think Kimbo may have the edge while standing.  On the ground...well, unless Kimbo has really improved, I'm giving that area to Ken.


----------



## tshadowchaser

I still think Shamrock is over his head and that he will lose.  Unless he has improved vastly since I last saw him he will be lucky not to get seriously hurt.   Then again if he can get Kimbo to the ground some way I might be surprised at the outcome of the fight


----------



## Skpotamus

I think the biggest problem Ken will have is his ego.  He's nowhere near the fighter that submitted Bas Rutten (Kimbo's trainer) twice (more like 6 times in those fights actually, Bas used a few rope escapes).  Ken might try to stand with Kimbo, if he does, he'll probably get KO'ed.  If he's smart and actually shoots on Kimbo and goes back to his bread and butter (leg locks), he'll probably take kimbo out quickly.  

The problem though, ken can't face the fact that he's getting older.  He's acting like he has something to prove, and he's taken a LOT of punishment in the last few years.


----------



## allenjp

sgtmac_46 said:


> Who is Elite XC going to get to fight Kimbo next? They going to raid the old fighters retirement home?
> 
> They're probably in talks to bring Muhammad Ali out of retirement.


 
They already had him fight Ray Mercer, so you're not far off the mark


----------



## sgtmac_46

Press release from Brett Rogers on Kimbo 'Duck' Slice....



> As for Oct 4th; that was our spot. Shamrock with his name and giant ego butted in line to get a slice of Kevin. At 103 years of age Ken usurped our rightful place against the YouTube champ. Our sincerest hope is that Ken whips Kimbo and then we can finally euthanize the &#8220;World&#8217;s Most Dangerous Man&#8221; and relegate him to some MMA dinosaur exhibit. Maybe taxidermy him and Severn and place them on a rotating pedestal where they can endless circle each other.
> 
> If Ken proves to be more sham then rock and Fergi beats him, then the Slice hype grows even greater. Dude is already more myth then Sasquatch, Chupacabra and a ****ing unicorn combined. Kevin is the black Yeti.
> 
> Caught between a Shamrock and a hard place, Kevin has chosen the old over the new; the past over the future. But Fergi&#8230; the hard place is coming. By putting us off, making us wait will only make matters worse. There is nothing business about it anymore. Kimbo made it a point to go frontin&#8217; to our boys at Big Black. But that street thug B.S. might work well with the fan bois and the Internet dorks who think your street cred means something; but Son&#8230; Brett comes from Cabrini Green; the worst 12 blocks of America. Compared to that your street is Sesame Street. So you can say it is very personal between Brett and Fergi.http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2008/08...ision-to-promote-kimbo-slice-vs-ken-shamrock/



One thing is for certain....Rogers camp knows how to generate a little hype of their own.....at least it was some entertaining hype......'Black Yeti'.....:flame:

Someone somewhere commented that this is starting to look like the MMA version of the movie 'The Great White Hype'.....


----------



## jks9199

Fights have just started...

Breaking news:  While warming up this afternoon, Ken Shamrock somehow suffered a cut over his left eye that took 6 stiches to close.  The doctor ruled that he couldn't fight...

Personally -- I've got a simple question.  What the hell was Shamrock thinking doing ANYTHING this afternoon that could lead to a cut?   (Side note:  First round of the Hua/Radach fight was incredible!)  Even Frank Shamrock was amazed at this turn of events!  The day of a fight, you take it easy, you warm up easy, you use headgear, face protectors, you name it to avoid any dumb fluke injuries!  Murphy's Law tells that if you give him a chance, a fluke is going to take you out of the fight...

I can't help but wonder about Shamrock's motives...


----------



## terryl965

Who know Shamrock is over the hill and should just hang it up and train people.


----------



## Archangel M

After the "thug" attitude/refusal to touch gloves entrance of Kimbo, I was happy to see him go down.


----------



## sgtmac_46

Archangel M said:


> After the "thug" attitude/refusal to touch gloves entrance of Kimbo, I was happy to see him go down.


 This is the best way for Kimbo to get destroyed.....and worst for him and Elite XC.....they can't be happy about how that went down!

I guess it's back to guarding porn stars.


----------



## Twin Fist

i take it KIMBO LOST?


----------



## Journeyman

Lasted less than 30 seconds.  Kimbo got clipped on the chin by a short jab that dazed him and knocked him down. Petruzelli threw a few more shots that Kimbo couldn't defend himself against and the ref stopped it.   http://www.mmaroot.com/kimbo-slice-vs-seth-petruzelli-elitexc-video/    Commentator says he got hit on the eyebrow but it looks to me like Petruzelli caught him right on the chin.  Third video down the page at the link shows it best.


----------



## MJS

I'll admit, I was disappointed that the Kimbo/Shamrock fight didn't happen.  I wonder if the promoters will try to make another fight happen.  And I'm in agreement with Frank....what the hell are you doing, engaging in a sparring match prior to the fight?  I'm sure there're other ways to warm up.


----------



## sgtmac_46

My thinking is at this point Kimbo Slice's days as a top draw are numbered......it's one thing for Tim Sylvia to get hammered in less than a minute by FEDOR......it's another for Kimbo to get slaughtered by.......what was his name again?

It just proves what everyone has been saying.....Kimbo has been protected by being thrown geriatric fighters......and Ken Shamrock getting cut was some REALLY BAD LUCK considering there was a semi-experienced LIGHT HEAVYWEIGHT who wasn't over the hill there already warmed up to fight another fight.

Kimbo has been exposed as the most overhyped fighter in MMA.......not that the guy doesn't have some talent, but he was past his prime age wise before ever even beginning training in MMA........at his age, this has to be his peak......well I think he's peaked!


----------



## terryl965

Kimbo is what he is a bully and it has been show here now that a bully can not win agaginst a technition especially a bully with a glass jaw.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

sgtmac_46 said:


> My thinking is at this point Kimbo Slice's days as a top draw are numbered......it's one thing for Tim Sylvia to get hammered in less than a minute by FEDOR......it's another for Kimbo to get slaughtered by.......what was his name again?
> 
> It just proves what everyone has been saying.....Kimbo has been protected by being thrown geriatric fighters......and Ken Shamrock getting cut was some REALLY BAD LUCK considering there was a semi-experienced LIGHT HEAVYWEIGHT who wasn't over the hill there already warmed up to fight another fight.
> 
> Kimbo has been exposed as the most overhyped fighter in MMA.......not that the guy doesn't have some talent, but he was past his prime age wise before ever even beginning training in MMA........at his age, this has to be his peak......well I think he's peaked!



Well I have to agree whole heartedly with this.  Kimbo was never that good, was just waiting to get knocked out and had been fed a bunch of weak opponents so far.  

As to Shamrock getting cut. :rofl:  Well I find that almost unbelievable.  Not that he did not get cut but that it really was an accident.  Ken is so over the hill that he simply should not be in the ring at this time.  Wow, were they ever fortunate to have some body ready to go and on site.


----------



## Archangel M

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Well I have to agree whole heartedly with this. Kimbo was never that good, was just waiting to get knocked out and had been fed a bunch of weak opponents so far.
> 
> As to Shamrock getting cut. :rofl: Well I find that almost unbelievable. Not that he did not get cut but that it really was an accident. Ken is so over the hill that he simply should not be in the ring at this time. Wow, were they ever fortunate to have some body ready to go and on site.


 
Yes. The whole cut leading to all this hype thing...far too convenient  .


----------



## Perpetual White Belt

I guess Frank Shamrock actually volunteered to fight Kimbo.


----------



## Marginal

MJS said:


> I'll admit, I was disappointed that the Kimbo/Shamrock fight didn't happen.  I wonder if the promoters will try to make another fight happen.  And I'm in agreement with Frank....what the hell are you doing, engaging in a sparring match prior to the fight?  I'm sure there're other ways to warm up.


Ken seems stupidly fixed on the idea. He was making his TUF team do the same thing before fights too.


----------



## AceHBK

Do Frank and Ken get along?


----------



## bluekey88

Not really.  Seems to be a lot of acrimony between the two.


----------



## Archangel M

Im wondering..Shamrock knows hes a "mulligan" for Slices career....Shamrock is really pissed off at Kimbo, and that weigh-in confrontation wasnt staged....Shamrock knows that if he cant fight, chances are good that XC will have to put up someone for the title match..at such short notice chances are good that Kimbo will have to fight someone with some MMA experience...Kimbo gets shown to be the XC pay day that he is.

Just wondering.


----------



## tshadowchaser

Did I not just hear Kimbo was knocked out or that the fight had to be stoped in the first round byhhis new opponent when Shamrock could not fight
or did I hear incorrect news


----------



## Archangel M

This is getting even more entertaining.

http://mma.fanhouse.com/2008/10/05/seth-petruzelli-man-who-kod-kimbo-slice-likes-playing-dress-u/


----------



## tshadowchaser

each to their own but ain't he pretty in that outfit


----------



## Archangel M

tshadowchaser said:


> Did I not just hear Kimbo was knocked out or that the fight had to be stoped in the first round byhhis new opponent when Shamrock could not fight
> or did I hear incorrect news


----------



## tshadowchaser

WOW

It may have been a premature stoppage but what a beating

thanks for the link


----------



## LoneRider

I wonder if Kimbo's gonna rebound from this whole lot: http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=dw-kimbo100508&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## AceHBK

Ok this goes to show EliteXC & CBS are up to something.  I see it as fixing fights.

Andrei Arlovski wanted to fight Kimbo when he found out about Shamrock's injury but was denied.  
"I will fight anybody," Arlovski said. "I was ready to fight Kimbo when Shamrock got hurt." 

Now it comes out that Frank Shamrock was a possible replacement for Ken but that got nixed...read below.

_In the scramble to find a suitable replacement that Slice couldn&#8217;t possibly lose to, EliteXC considered Shamrock&#8217;s brother, Frank, who was there to be CBS&#8217;s color commentator, hadn&#8217;t fought lately due to a broken arm and would have given up around 45 pounds.   When that matchup couldn&#8217;t happen *(EliteXC said state officials wouldn&#8217;t clear him, Frank said they did but CBS blocked it)*, EliteXC promoters turned to Petruzelli. _

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=dw-kimbo100508&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## celtic_crippler

> It was just a matter of time before Kimbo got exposed. He was little more than a character out of central casting, a bunch of addictive YouTube videos and a lot of insane hype by CBS, which made him a headliner before he made himself a fighter.


 
story here: http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=dw-kimbo100508&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## MJS

Marginal said:


> Ken seems stupidly fixed on the idea. He was making his TUF team do the same thing before fights too.


 
I stopped watching TUF at season 1.  As it went on, it just didn't catch my interest.  As for making his team do the same thing...IMO, thats setting them up for failure.  I mean, I can think of a few ways to warm up, instead of sparring.

Shadow boxing, jump rope, some light focus mit drills.  Alot less chance of injury vs. doing some 'light' sparring.


----------



## Skpotamus

I thought shamrock was cut doing a shoot and sprawl drill.  He was warming up his shot and clashed heads with his partner.  

Kimbo getting crushed by a lightheavyweight TUF loser with pink hair pretty much kills his credibility, and will hopefully shut up the newcomers who think he was the greatest heavyweight out there.


----------



## Journeyman

I'm not a Kimbo fan and certainly never thought he was anything close to the hype, but I'm not quite ready to write him off. Anyone can get caught.  Let him fight one more legit opponent not some has-been, and if he loses that I'll write him off completely.


----------



## Archangel M

Journeyman said:


> I'm not a Kimbo fan and certainly never thought he was anything close to the hype, but I'm not quite ready to write him off. Anyone can get caught. Let him fight one more legit opponent not some has-been, and if he loses that I'll write him off completely.


 
The guy has been used. Him and Lesnar..they dont get the benefit of coming up the ranks and gaining experience. They are "side showed" like animals and then, when shown up, are discarded. Of course they are as much to blame...grubbing for fame and $$$.


----------



## Brian S

Journeyman said:


> I'm not a Kimbo fan and certainly never thought he was anything close to the hype, but I'm not quite ready to write him off. Anyone can get caught. Let him fight one more legit opponent not some has-been, and if he loses that I'll write him off completely.


 
 Kimbo lost to Gannon
 Kimbo lost his last fight when he was pounded and the ref did not stop it. Then Kimbo hits the other guy twice and the ref stopped it. FIXED, he lost.
 Kimbo lost this fight to a scared karate guy who nipped his chin. The damage was done when he fell on his face, then was hit and couldn't recover.
 I don't think Kimbo could last with anyone of good caliber.


----------



## Odin

I was about to say the something, he was cut while warming up his takedowns ( a normal thing to do ) , not sparring.
Also I generally believe it was an accident, just take a look at Shamrocks face, he has so much scar Tissue he is now very easy to cut.
Ken Shamrock is a lot of things but I dont think he would try to get out of a fight that way..not to mention aswel that it wasnt the fact that he said he didnt want to fight, but more the fact he WASNT ALLOWED to fight by the athletic commission.

In a way im quite happy Kimbo has been put down, I was getting tired of hearing the newer MMA fans who had seen Kimbo's streetfights talk about how great kimbo is,fighters like Kimbo put the sport back 5-7 years especially where technique is concerned but then looking at the bigger picture this could be a crippling blow to EliteXC, Kimbo was a big crowd drawer for them now he has been shown to not be invincible im not sure they will be able to get the PPV sell they were getting.


----------



## MJS

Odin said:


> I was about to say the something, he was cut while warming up his takedowns ( a normal thing to do ) , not sparring.




Perhaps someone should have told Frank Shamrock that, considering he even questioned what he was doing warming up that hard.  Sparring, warming up, we can call it a bunch of different things, but the fact remains, there are other, probably more safer ways, to warm up.  Could be pull a muscle or turn wrong and pull something whlie shadowboxing?  Hey, anythings possible, but IMO, the risk factor is a heck of alot less than doing what he was doing.


----------



## Odin

MJS said:


> [/font][/size]
> 
> Perhaps someone should have told Frank Shamrock that, considering he even questioned what he was doing warming up that hard. Sparring, warming up, we can call it a bunch of different things, but the fact remains, there are other, probably more safer ways, to warm up. Could be pull a muscle or turn wrong and pull something whlie shadowboxing? Hey, anythings possible, but IMO, the risk factor is a heck of alot less than doing what he was doing.


 
I think someone needs to tell Frank Shamrock a lot of things, you may not be aware of the history between the two but Frank has never once said anything good about his brother.
Even when he wins.

I understand what your trying to say but your reading too much into this, Ken was proberly pummeling or light sprawling this is essentional when warming up to grapple, everyone from Matt Hughs to Fedor to Gomi use this technique to warm up, I hear he got caught with a headbutt it doesnt take much for a headbutt to cut espcially over scared tissue.

For the record.I really dont understand how Ken is getting blamed for this?For the weeks and even last few minutes leading up to the fight you put yourself in your training teams hands, ken no doubt was told to warm up in this fashion, ken didnt do nothing wrong, if anything it should be his training partner that should be getting some stick for not being careful with his head.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Well fortunately Ken could not fight so that Kimbo was exposed for where his skill level really is.


----------



## jks9199

Skpotamus said:


> I thought shamrock was cut doing a shoot and sprawl drill.  He was warming up his shot and clashed heads with his partner.
> 
> Kimbo getting crushed by a lightheavyweight TUF loser with pink hair pretty much kills his credibility, and will hopefully shut up the newcomers who think he was the greatest heavyweight out there.


Doesn't matter if it was light sparring, a shoot drill, or just stupid chest bumping.  Hours before a fight is not the time to be doing anything that could injure you.  You're not going to improve your skills in time for the fight.  While I've not trained someone for MMA -- when I warm a fighter up, it's light movement, it's shadow boxing, and some simple drills with focus mitts to help 'em open up their eyes.  They're not banging on the gloves, I'm not pounding on them.  It's all about getting loose and ready... and NOT getting hurt!


----------



## MJS

jks9199 said:


> Doesn't matter if it was light sparring, a shoot drill, or just stupid chest bumping. Hours before a fight is not the time to be doing anything that could injure you. You're not going to improve your skills in time for the fight. While I've not trained someone for MMA -- when I warm a fighter up, it's light movement, it's shadow boxing, and some simple drills with focus mitts to help 'em open up their eyes. They're not banging on the gloves, I'm not pounding on them. It's all about getting loose and ready... and NOT getting hurt!


 


Odin said:


> I think someone needs to tell Frank Shamrock a lot of things, you may not be aware of the history between the two but Frank has never once said anything good about his brother.
> Even when he wins.
> 
> I understand what your trying to say but your reading too much into this, Ken was proberly pummeling or light sprawling this is essentional when warming up to grapple, everyone from Matt Hughs to Fedor to Gomi use this technique to warm up, I hear he got caught with a headbutt it doesnt take much for a headbutt to cut espcially over scared tissue.
> 
> For the record.I really dont understand how Ken is getting blamed for this?For the weeks and even last few minutes leading up to the fight you put yourself in your training teams hands, ken no doubt was told to warm up in this fashion, ken didnt do nothing wrong, if anything it should be his training partner that should be getting some stick for not being careful with his head.


 
I put a post by JKS prior to this one, because not only do I agree with it, but this is just one more example of the point I was trying to make.  Whether or not Frank and Ken have bad blood between them is irrelevant to the thread at hand.  I'm sorry, but as it was said, a few min. before a fight is not the time to figure out and reherse your moves.  If someone didn't do a particular thing during a training session prior to the fight, shame on them.  

And while I may not put total blame on Ken for this, I do put part of it.  I mean really, he's not a newbie to fighting.  Did he used to do this type of 'warmup' before other fights?  Dont know.  Maybe this was a run of bad luck and the 100 other times he did this, nothing happened, but this one time...bam, he gets injured.

I still stand by what I said....there are other ways to warm up.  Hell, even before rank tests that I've taken, I've never done anything that would put my performance on the test, at risk.  I'd take it easy a few days before, and the day of, I'd warmup with some light cardio, ie: jumping jacks, running in place, jump rope, run thru some kata slowly, etc.  I didn't jump into the ring and spar for 20 min.


----------



## Odin

jks9199 said:


> Doesn't matter if it was light sparring, a shoot drill, or just stupid chest bumping. Hours before a fight is not the time to be doing anything that could injure you. You're not going to improve your skills in time for the fight. While I've not trained someone for MMA -- when I warm a fighter up, it's light movement, it's shadow boxing, and some simple drills with focus mitts to help 'em open up their eyes. They're not banging on the gloves, I'm not pounding on them. It's all about getting loose and ready... and NOT getting hurt!


 
Its not about improving you skills, it would be going through the preprepared stragedy that you have been training the past 3 months for, we're talking about Kimbo a striker with extrmely heavy hands, IMO the plan would be to grapple and take him down, so just like you would hit pads to warm up, you would lightly ''chest bump'' to warm up your grappling.

The point that keeps being missed here is that it was an accident.

I really think people need to get off the guys back for once.


----------



## jks9199

It was an accident.  Maybe.  I can't help but think it was a convenient accident.  At the least -- it was preventable.  Especially if it simply re-opened an old cut.  Why not use some protection, at least the day of the fight?

Sorry -- it's too convenient not to be suspicious.  Suspicion does not equal guilt.  But I'd say Ken Shamrock does owe the world some explanation.


----------



## IcemanSK

I've been watching the stock market too much, but it's the only analogy I have at the moment.

How does his effect the "stock" of Slice & Petruzelli?

Lower Kimbo's to non-existence or worthless? Does he still have an MMA future? Raise Petruzelli's a lot? A little? 

What do you guys think?


----------



## tko4u

I think petruzelli will get 1 to 2 fights of fame, and kimbo will lose no fame. he is still a HUGE draw. he never said he was the best, he just said he loved fighting.


----------



## Skpotamus

During just about any warmup involving grappling, you can butt heads with someone, especially in the typically cramped dressing rooms available for fighters (most venues have VERY little room for actual fighters to warm up in and they are typically waxed concrete floors which are VERY slick).  An older fighter like Shamrock who's head is mostly scar tissue can cut easily, especially on a glancing headbutt on an old cut.  

I don't think shamrock was doing anything wrong or out of the ordinary.  He was doing some light warmup and caught a light headbutt that caught him just right.  

The big thing to come from this is Kimbo was exposed as not being this invincible juggernaut that he was marketed as.  We'll see what he does in his next few fights, but I think it's pretty clear that if he fights even halfway decent competition (in his weight class) he'll get killed.


----------



## Nolerama

I'm glad Kimbo lost... and lost BIG. I mean, if he's a primary striker, then he should be well aware of his own pain threshold with punches and use a proper guard, instead of growling at his opponent. Hopefully he learns something out of this. This is not street fighting.

It's really sad to see that he showed no common sense when he got on his knees, and exposed his back. Even a dazed fighter is going to pull guard, even one not specializing in the ground game.

I hope he gets some training/ conditioning with a ground coach. Watching him lose online made me happy over the fact that I didn't watch him lose live.

The gamers say "Lern2Read." Kimbo needs to "Lern2DoSomethingElseOtherThanHitPeopleHardOnYoutube."


----------



## thetruth

I was thrilled when Kimbo went down.  He's rude, a moron and can't string a sentence together.    Brock Lesner at least shows promise, Kimbo was always a hack and never deserved the profile he got.  I hope he crawls under the rock from where he came.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## AceHBK

Looks like the fight could have been fixed!??!?!

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=dw-petruzelli100708&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## Andy Moynihan

AceHBK said:


> Looks like the fight could have been fixed!??!?!
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=dw-petruzelli100708&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


 

*GASP* WHAT!!?!?!?!!! Nawwwwwwwwww.....................


----------



## crushing

In the not-so-big-time MMA fights I went to earlier this year there was a lot of pressure from the crowd to stand the fighters up so they can trade punches rather than work for position and then submission.  I wouldn't be surprised if EliteXC also feels the pressure to have more exciting fights to help build a fan base.  Building that fan base means bringing new fans to MMA.  Those potential new fans may not be so appreciative of the finer aspects and science of MMA, but instead prefer the stand up toe-to-toe exchanges a la the very very popular Griffin-Bonnar fight.


----------



## kaizasosei

hope it's ok to post this here.

very educational as well as cool!

check it out.

http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/pla...o,directories=no,status=no,menubar=no&#39;));


----------



## DavidCC

a bonus payout for KO is nothing like a fix.

Now if they were paying a bonus to GET ko'd... that would be a fix.

On the other hand, ANY time I see Cecil Peoples is a judge, I expect something fishy.  if you are a pro fighter, and the "underdog", and Peoples is a judge, you damn well better get the KO...

My hunch is that if you check the scorecards, Peoples had Kimbo winning the first round.


----------



## AceHBK

DavidCC said:


> a bonus payout for KO is nothing like a fix.
> 
> Now if they were paying a bonus to GET ko'd... that would be a fix.


 

Seth stated in a radio interview....

_The promoters kind of hinted to me, and they gave me the money to stand and trade with him, he told The Monsters in Orlando radio show. *They didnt want me to take him down, lets just put it that way*. It was worth my while to try to stand up and punch with him._

That would make it a fix, not a "bonus payout for a KO"


----------



## Andrew Green

AceHBK said:


> Seth stated in a radio interview....
> 
> _The promoters kind of hinted to me, and they gave me the money to stand and trade with him, he told The Monsters in Orlando radio show. *They didnt want me to take him down, lets just put it that way*. It was worth my while to try to stand up and punch with him._
> 
> That would make it a fix, not a "bonus payout for a KO"



It could just mean they where offering a big bonus for a KO.

Which doesn't amount to a "fix", it just means they wanted a specific type of fight to happen.  Which could be partly because stand up fights go better on camera, not to mention it was the only way Kimbo really had any chance, and he is there biggest headliner.


----------



## Twin Fist

i think it means they were willing to pay him to play what SHOULD have been Kimbo's game


----------



## Skpotamus

Seth Petruzelli has NEVER won a fight by submission.  Only one of his victories has been by decision.  He's got 9 (T)KO's.  He's fought in K1 twice before.  He's a guy who likes to stand and bang.  

EliteXC thoguht they could save their main event by bringing in a fighter 40lbs lighter than Kimbo who likes to stand and trade so Kimbo could get a highlight reel KO.  Instead, Kimbo got KO'ed by a freaking jab and exposed.  

Seth has since said that he was talking about them wanting an exciting fight and the KO bonus.  Whether he's just covering his own butt or not, I don't know.  

Either way, Kimbo got clowned in a fight setup for him to win.


----------



## sgtmac_46

tshadowchaser said:


> each to their own but ain't he pretty in that outfit


 :flame:FLAME ON! 

Not only did Kimbo Slice get his HEAD HANDED TO HIM.....it was by a guy who described HIMSELF as a 'GOOFY HOMO'! :lfao:

That CAN'T be good for Kimbo's 'street cred'!


----------



## sgtmac_46

AceHBK said:


> Ok this goes to show EliteXC & CBS are up to something.  I see it as fixing fights.
> 
> Andrei Arlovski wanted to fight Kimbo when he found out about Shamrock's injury but was denied.
> "I will fight anybody," Arlovski said. "I was ready to fight Kimbo when Shamrock got hurt."
> 
> Now it comes out that Frank Shamrock was a possible replacement for Ken but that got nixed...read below.
> 
> _In the scramble to find a suitable replacement that Slice couldnt possibly lose to, EliteXC considered Shamrocks brother, Frank, who was there to be CBSs color commentator, hadnt fought lately due to a broken arm and would have given up around 45 pounds.   When that matchup couldnt happen *(EliteXC said state officials wouldnt clear him, Frank said they did but CBS blocked it)*, EliteXC promoters turned to Petruzelli. _
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=dw-kimbo100508&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


 They were trying to fix the fight.....but they had ZERO intention of Seth Petruzelli winning.


----------



## sgtmac_46

AceHBK said:


> Seth stated in a radio interview....
> 
> _The promoters kind of hinted to me, and they gave me the money to stand and trade with him, he told The Monsters in Orlando radio show. *They didnt want me to take him down, lets just put it that way*. It was worth my while to try to stand up and punch with him._
> 
> That would make it a fix, not a "bonus payout for a KO"


 They were wanting him to stand and trade with Kimbo in hopes SETH would get knocked out, knowing Kimbo's ground game is negligent at best.....and it BACKFIRED!


----------



## Archangel M

Say what you want about this and the future of XC, but it was a fight I will always remember. It will probably be good for ratings in the short run. The risk it runs is turning MMA (at least Elite XC MMA) into a pro-wrestling sideshow in the long run. Pro-wrestling is a money making machine, but...well just look at it.

Not what I would want the future of MMA to look like.


----------



## sgtmac_46

tko4u said:


> I think petruzelli will get 1 to 2 fights of fame, and kimbo will lose no fame. he is still a HUGE draw. he never said he was the best, he just said he loved fighting.


 Kimbo's fame is based on his perceived invincibility.......it started with the first broadcast backyard brawl where he let the other guy punch him several times with no apparent effect......the illusion to the casual fan was that Kimbo was some big invincible monster who couldn't be hurt by punches.

Yes, this will DESTROY Kimbo's fame.


----------



## punisher73

sgtmac_46 said:


> Kimbo's fame is based on his perceived invincibility.......it started with the first broadcast backyard brawl where he let the other guy punch him several times with no apparent effect......the illusion to the casual fan was that Kimbo was some big invincible monster who couldn't be hurt by punches.
> 
> Yes, this will DESTROY Kimbo's fame.


 
yes and no.  Kimbo lost before when he fought pro MMA fighter Shannon Gannon in one of Kimbo's underground fights.  So to true MMA fans they really won't care one bit because they already knew Kimbo wasn't what he was promoted to be, but many still enjoy watching him, just like Tank Abbott.

The casual fan, I think may lose some interest, but now I think the draw will be to see if Kimbo loses or pounds the other guy.  I think that Kimbo is still enough of a "side show" draw that people will watch it (for free anyways no PPV deals).


----------



## sgtmac_46

punisher73 said:


> yes and no.  Kimbo lost before when he fought pro MMA fighter Shannon Gannon in one of Kimbo's underground fights.  So to true MMA fans they really won't care one bit because they already knew Kimbo wasn't what he was promoted to be, but many still enjoy watching him, just like Tank Abbott.
> 
> The casual fan, I think may lose some interest, but now I think the draw will be to see if Kimbo loses or pounds the other guy.  I think that Kimbo is still enough of a "side show" draw that people will watch it (for free anyways no PPV deals).


 Yes, though the argument Kimbo fans made with Gannon was that Gannon used grappling to win the fight, and Kimbo is a brawler.....the Kimbo myth was that no one could stand toe to toe with him......MYTH BUSTED!

At least Elite XC still has Gina Carano!


----------



## AceHBK

ProElite is now being investigated for fight fixing.

http://sports.espn.go.com/extra/mma/news/story?id=3634858

Dana White makes a good point in the article.


----------



## sgtmac_46

AceHBK said:


> ProElite is now being investigated for fight fixing.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/extra/mma/news/story?id=3634858
> 
> Dana White makes a good point in the article.


 Yes he does.....and it's no surprise.  Elite has been hand-picking Kimbo's opponents with an eye to protecting him the entire time.  They also knew that his best shot with Petruzelli was a standup game, and wanted to stack the deck in that direction.......but it utterly backfired!

While I celebrate Kimbo's defeat, at the same time I really don't want to see Elite XC collapse, as ultimately I think the organization is good for the sport in a lot of ways.


----------



## Odin

punisher73 said:


> yes and no. Kimbo lost before when he fought pro MMA fighter Shannon Gannon in one of Kimbo's underground fights. So to true MMA fans they really won't care one bit because they already knew Kimbo wasn't what he was promoted to be, but many still enjoy watching him, just like Tank Abbott.
> 
> The casual fan, I think may lose some interest, but now I think the draw will be to see if Kimbo loses or pounds the other guy. I think that Kimbo is still enough of a "side show" draw that people will watch it (for free anyways no PPV deals).


 
The casual mma fan might care but to be honest I dont think it will bother the real mma fans much, in the next four months we are looking at some big fights, Dan henderson Rich frankling, GSP BJPEN, Randy Couture Brock, Wanderlie rampage 3, shogun rua mark coleman 2who is Kimbo Slice again?


----------



## Odin

sgtmac_46 said:


> At least Elite XC still has Gina Carano!


 
If she ever makes weight!


----------

